# Mousepad für Logitech G502



## MusicX123 (1. Juli 2014)

*Mousepad für Logitech G502*

Huhu, 
suche ein Mousepad für die Logitech G502 Proteus Core Gaming Mouse. Kenn mich mit Mousepads null aus, da ich immer nur Werbegeschenke als Mousepads hatte. Ich glaub so en hartes wäre besser für mich.

Was empfehlt ihr, für ein Mousepad, für diese Maus?


----------



## Vhailor (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mousepad für Logitech G502*

Du willst auf jeden Fall eins?
Mal in die andere Richtung gedacht - mal ganz ohne versucht? Wenns bisher auch Werbegeschenke getan haben, gehts ja vll auch gänzlich ohne.


----------



## MusicX123 (1. Juli 2014)

ich hatte eine Roccat Kone (Sensor kaputt gegangen), war ok. Seit 6 Monaten eine Logitech OEM RX 250 Optical Mouse schwarz auf einem DIN-A4 Papier benutzt... grausam!!! Hab eine Glas-Platte, also ganz ohne schwierig xD Hab bei nem Kumpel das mal ausprobiert mit so nem harten und fands eigentlich voll gut.


----------



## xpSyk (1. Juli 2014)

QcK(+) von Steelseries sind sehr gut, gibts in hunderten Farben und verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## MusicX123 (1. Juli 2014)

Ok dann schau ich mal ob die das haben. Unterschied zu dem ohne + ?
Ich glaub die haben viel Razer da.


----------



## xpSyk (1. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube + ist nur größer.


----------



## MusicX123 (1. Juli 2014)

Was ist mit dem? 

Logitech G440 Hard Gaming Mousepad

Anscheinend ja speziell, für die Mäuse von Logitech mit G-Sensor.


----------



## xpSyk (1. Juli 2014)

Das QcK ist auch speziel beschichtet  

Im endeffekt ist es Geschmakssache, da alle Mäuse gleich arbeiten (optisch oder Laser ist nur die Frage, beim Pad aber egal) wenn du ein gutes hast ist die Firma völlig egal.


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mousepad für Logitech G502*

Das die Logitech Pads extra für den Sensor entwickelt sind ist einfach nur Marketing. Der Sensor kann auf so gut wie jeden Untergrund kalibriert werden. Ich selber nutze die Maus auf dem Zowie G-TF.


----------



## MusicX123 (2. Juli 2014)

Ok, dacht ich mir fast schon dass es nur Marketing ist. Hab es gestern Abend noch bestellt


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mousepad für Logitech G502*

Welches denn?


----------



## MusicX123 (2. Juli 2014)

Das hier:



MusicX123 schrieb:


> ...Logitech G440 Hard Gaming Mousepad...


----------

